# advice for 95-96 owners



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

since you guys are always bitchin about your headlights, i have a solution. get some meguires plastic cleaner and polish. if you have access to a electric buffer it will make a world of difference. just slather that shit on there, crank up the speed to about 2250rpm's and have at it. i've done it before on other cars with plastic headlight covers and it really does work well. 

how's that grant? you said post anything..........


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, thats the thing to do. It will look like new. I would do it, but ya know  Just look at (the other) Bill's car. His new lights make it look damn good. Now stop your bitchin' and buff the crap out of them!


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

I have a better polishing compound than the meguiars stuff. not avaliable in the states. YES i used a buffer as well, thats why my headlights look so nice. but I STILL like the 97-98 headlights better, and I won't be convinced otherwise.


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

What ever happened to getting the european headlights? Aren't they glass too? But if I had the money I would get a 97-98 as well. They just looks o mean.


----------



## AceInHole (May 8, 2002)

mean headlights are nice.... but i think glass 95-96 headlights would be perfect for the S14. if you could clear out the 95-96 headlights (get rid of the lense diffraction) and stick some BMW projectors in there though.....


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

hmm whats up with you an BMW projectors ace?? .. I'd actually like some Audi Projectors. But like I said, if i have the cash, I'll have Mike Mamos cook something up, his s13 conversion was badass.

http://www.clearcorners.com/products/nissan/240sx1/F_lowpro/


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

yeah, either way. The 97 front is sweet indeed. But if there was some custom stuff done by mike I bet it would be hella sexy as well. I might be stuck with my 95 front end if all this BS with the insurace doesnt pan out for me. If that happens I will be very interested in something custom. Clearness with some sort of HID setup would be nice.


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

lately I've been debating on selling the S13, and getting a 97-98 .. hmm.. damn IT. anyways.

---it's kinda funny how we move from zilvia to here to avoid all the newbs-- lol


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Sykikchimp said:


> *
> ---it's kinda funny how we move from zilvia to here to avoid all the newbs-- lol *



yup


----------



## AceInHole (May 8, 2002)

no one to make fun of here though....


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

AceInHole said:


> *no one to make fun of here though.... *


Its all good though, cuz now we can actually talk about car stuff. Instead of all the other useless info that some boards have.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

We can make fun of Grant! Look......he has white windshield wipers!!!   j/k


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

BadMoJo said:


> *We can make fun of Grant! Look......he has white windshield wipers!!!   j/k *


nah, I gotta be nice to him so he'll sell me his rims.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

Hahahah..the "other Bill" here...you guys ned lights like these...

http://communities.msn.com/grantswebpage/bills240sx.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=565


_Bill


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

HondakillaS14 said:


> *Hahahah..the "other Bill" here...you guys ned lights like these...
> 
> http://communities.msn.com/grantswebpage/bills240sx.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=565
> 
> ...


nice photochoped intercoller there..


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn it...I feel dopey...wasn't even arwae that was the photoshopped pic...hahahaha!!

-Bill


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

My headlights on my car were absolutely horrible. I took 1500-grit wet/dry sandpaper and sanded the crap out of them, then took 3M polishing glaze and polished them up. They're starting to get just a bit yellow again, so the next time I do it, I'm going to finish it off by putting a coat of clear-coat and polishing them up. A guy on FA did it, and he said it's holding up very well and his pictures look great.


----------

